# How to prepare with loud mouths/thieves



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok I'm still in high school doing my best to prepare for what ever. My mom father(step dad) also prep, and so does my step brother(I don't think he takes it serious). The thing is my step brother is a loud mouth who can't keep anything to himself and is a known thief. He Goes to school and makes up stupid stories and lies. He tells people somethings we have(like firearms and weapons things like that to make him self look cool). On top of that he has stolen things (small things just to tick me off) from me, and his dad and my mom. The thing that bothers me is if I'm in a SHTF with him I'm worried that I'm going to get screwed. I don't show him anything. I don't even bring my B.O.B. out around him. I don't like talking about anything to do with prepping around him. How can I do anything around him? I would not trust him with a thing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

step brother... abandon when shtf, enough said


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I can't really do that for now. If I plan on surviving I have to stick with my parents for now. For at least another two years, but when I get my own place when I older my bug out plans and location are going to be very different then my parents. And I've got another year and a half before that's even a possibility.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Stay alert, do the best you can and help your parents the best you can. As for your step brother, try not to cause any trouble between him and yourself and parents, but be aware of the problems he may cause. Just be aware that people can change when things get tough and he may come around.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If he doesn't come around stop on the way to an unknown bol (unknown to him). Stop on the way there for a leak, put a sack over his head, shove him over the side and take off. Just plead he went crazy and took off. You were lucky to get there alive. 

My Dad and his best friend did this to a friend of theirs in high school during the depression (they went snipe hunting) after borrowing my grandfather's car and driving around until the friend was lost. It took that kid 3 days to find his way home. My grandfather went through the roof when he found out. True story.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Save your money and buy a tazer. IF the time comes and he doesnt behave, put him down. Oh, and duct tape. Just make sure he can breath thru his nose...
That's all I got.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

I would probably start by deleting this thread. I'm not sure what you what you can do but if he, even accidentally, dies .... a thread about how to deal with him (even if you don't mean you want to do away with him) is some pretty hard circumstantial evidence...


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> I would probably start by deleting this thread. I'm not sure what you what you can do but if he, even accidentally, dies .... a thread about how to deal with him (even if you don't mean you want to do away with him) is some pretty hard circumstantial evidence...


No no no nothing like that at all. I just want to know how (if at all possible) you prep with people like him around. At this point in time I don't have a choice. I'm not going to do anything stupid.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> I'm not going to do anything stupid.


Famous last words.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Look, realistically speaking (and with a little help from above), there isn't going to be SHTF event in the next couple years and then you'll be off on your own. If I'm wrong and there is, well, you just cut your ties sooner if he doesn't step up. What I'd focus on is keeping the peace and becoming a very active observer of him. Not just what he's stealing and scheming but what really makes him tick. In the workplace, good managers don't just fire problem employees, they find ways to bring out the best in them. This is particularly true with very talented people - star athletes come to mind. What you can learn from managing the situation with your family while you're not in a position of power could pay huge dividends for the rest of your life. Good luck!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Save your money and buy a tazer. IF the time comes and he doesnt behave, put him down. Oh, and duct tape. Just make sure he can breath thru his nose...
> That's all I got.


That is a 5 star remedy.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

You have to realize, we do a lot of joking around on this forum. Some, not so much. But, the way my Hubby and I deal with NOT having our stuff stolen, is to lock it up. Sometimes you have get creative about it.
Take a woodshop class if you havent already. Very helpful.
Stick around YoungBlood. The Nation needs guys like you.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is the problem with electronic communication. You do not get the subtle clues like vocal inflections, facial expressions and if Italian hand gestures that add meaning to the words. This is how people mange to have wars on facebook and twitter. I am hopelessly politically incorrect. Sorry if you didn't see the humor Baglady and I did.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Walk up to him, punch him in the mouth (several times if necessary), and tell him to shut the F up.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Give me your address !


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Ok I'm still in high school doing my best to prepare for what ever. My mom father(step dad) also prep, and so does my step brother(I don't think he takes it serious). The thing is my step brother is a loud mouth who can't keep anything to himself and is a known thief. He Goes to school and makes up stupid stories and lies. He tells people somethings we have(like firearms and weapons things like that to make him self look cool). On top of that he has stolen things (small things just to tick me off) from me, and his dad and my mom. The thing that bothers me is if I'm in a SHTF with him I'm worried that I'm going to get screwed. I don't show him anything. I don't even bring my B.O.B. out around him. I don't like talking about anything to do with prepping around him. How can I do anything around him? I would not trust him with a thing.


Your step brother is teaching you something that most here will either never learn or learned from years of issues...and that is a secret can only be maintained if two people know it and one of them is dead. He's teaching you to not brag, boast, exaggerate, or lie. He is showing you what not to do... Take his life lessons as examples and learn from them. And when the SHTF...pull your weapon, beat him down, and tell him to pack his shit and never come back...or if you feel he and your parents are better together....pack your shit and leave without a word. I have family that I wouldn't help...hell I have family I would go out of my way to hurt...In the end I am self reliant. I need noone...I may enjoy interacting with humans....but by god I NEED noone. and thats not a bad way to be.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Give me your address !


That got me laughing


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey I am good for something... But FF72 listen to the old SF guy


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The first lesson I learned from Stepbrothers is teabag his drumset.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Brennan: "I'm going upstairs. Because I'm gonna put my nut sack on your drum set. Okay?"
Dale: "Don't do that. I am warning you right now: If you touch my drums, I will stab you in the neck with a knife!"


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

OK a little more serious, I had a friend in school (years and years ago) who had similar issues

on one of his F the world moments, (we all have them) instead of beating the living shit out of the problem he went for a walk and "found" a reinforced door, (I think it was a entry door) he replaced his bedroom door with that, and a solid lock and bobs your uncle

I know funds are low, but if not a issue with your old man (you pay and install it, and replace the door when you leave) it maybe a viable option... 

more expensive option buy a large mother ****er of a safe and get it put in your room, problem solved 

but my method don't come close to been effective, I really like jeeps comment Lol and the violence... ohh family violence... anyone got a disposable 12 gauge with 00 buck, I need to make a brother infertile (I'm joking about the firearms request, or am i)


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> Ok I'm still in high school doing my best to prepare for what ever. My mom father(step dad) also prep, and so does my step brother(I don't think he takes it serious). The thing is my step brother is a loud mouth who can't keep anything to himself and is a known thief. He Goes to school and makes up stupid stories and lies. He tells people somethings we have(like firearms and weapons things like that to make him self look cool). On top of that he has stolen things (small things just to tick me off) from me, and his dad and my mom. The thing that bothers me is if I'm in a SHTF with him I'm worried that I'm going to get screwed. I don't show him anything. I don't even bring my B.O.B. out around him. I don't like talking about anything to do with prepping around him. How can I do anything around him? I would not trust him with a thing.


Maybe have a conversation with him about how Important it is to be cautious when speaking to strangers about anything. Appeal to his appetite for acquiring others belongings and nip both problems in the bud. Tell him he is more often than not welcome to use your stuff as long as he asks beforehand. If you show him trust he might reciprocate that trust....btw how old is your step brother? If ur 16 I'm guessing he is 14 or so...kids will be kids.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey don’ let this get you down. Brothers are sometimes hell to live with especially if you are the younger or smaller one. From what you say he sounds insecure and is looking for attention. Try talking to your mom and dad about this problem and let them know how this is making you feel. If they can’t help kick his ass.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sounds like a "code red" is in order...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My advice? Stay quiet and private, do your thing as usual and excel at school. Don't fight with him, he sounds like a microbrain, don't waste your time.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> The first lesson I learned from Stepbrothers is teabag his drumset.


No i can't do that because he will try and stab me in the neck with a knife. Lmao


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> My advice? Stay quiet and private, do your thing as usual and excel at school. Don't fight with him, he sounds like a microbrain, don't waste your time.


That's what I plan on doing.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Maybe have a conversation with him about how Important it is to be cautious when speaking to strangers about anything. Appeal to his appetite for acquiring others belongings and nip both problems in the bud. Tell him he is more often than not welcome to use your stuff as long as he asks beforehand. If you show him trust he might reciprocate that trust....btw how old is your step brother? If ur 16 I'm guessing he is 14 or so...kids will be kids.


No hes older and he doesn't take care of his stuff and he gets pissed when others have nicer things then him. He is having to retake several freshmen and sophomore classes. And he just doesn't care about other people.


----------



## FrostKitten (Aug 22, 2014)

I know how it is to work around other people, it's pretty difficult ^.^;; 

He sounds like he's having issues with getting new family members. What might be in order is therapy. I'm actually surprised the school's not insisting, if he's talking about weapons and stealing stuff, because you can bet your arse he's stealing from other people.

Pretty much what's offered as advice here: rig up a lock or safe, and if you can get your hands on a reinforced door, take the chance. If you can get to the store, buy a new doorknob and replace the one in your room. Most only have a couple tumblers, so I would rig up something else that you can set when you're in your room, in case he tries to walk in while you're there. You want to send a strong message that he's not tolerated there, and that should get him to back off a bit.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

FrostKitten said:


> I know how it is to work around other people, it's pretty difficult ^.^;;
> 
> He sounds like he's having issues with getting new family members. What might be in order is therapy. I'm actually surprised the school's not insisting, if he's talking about weapons and stealing stuff, because you can bet your arse he's stealing from other people.
> 
> Pretty much what's offered as advice here: rig up a lock or safe, and if you can get your hands on a reinforced door, take the chance. If you can get to the store, buy a new doorknob and replace the one in your room. Most only have a couple tumblers, so I would rig up something else that you can set when you're in your room, in case he tries to walk in while you're there. You want to send a strong message that he's not tolerated there, and that should get him to back off a bit.


No he doesn't tell stories about stealing things he tells people how he has this rifle or that one (he got them when his grandfather past away) and we have lived together since we were about 8 give or take. And my school does not care about what you talk about, so long as you don't do anything stupid. I talk about religion and weapons all the time. Alot of kids talk about how they get high or dunk. The school doesn't care.


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

When the SHTF you can leave him behind b/c if you don't by the sounds of it he will get you, your mom and step dad killed or at the very least robbed and roughed up. So you have a choice, stay and taking your chances or cut loose the dead weight. It's like walking around the woods, trying to be quiet with a cowbell around your neck, not gonna get you very far...


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

If he is a thief now he will not change later they just get worse with time. Abandon this POS ASAP. There were several people like your step brother around while I was in high school (late 60's) most ended up in prison or dead at a young age. Leopards do not change their spots. EJECT-EJECT EJECT


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

You are already on the right track for your age. It's guys like your step brother that will not make it when the SHTF. Like many have said above, stay private. Think of somewhere you can Cache some of your more important items you don't want him near. Think outside the box on that one. Maybe a safe deposit box.... Small storage unit in your area.... Bury it deep in the woods...It the attic of a garage...
Fu$k him. Stay safe !


----------

